# Overly enthusiastic sink tap



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a Bessacar E410 and the sink tap is so powerful it almost takes the skin off. The kevlar gloves helped with that but I'm looking for ideas on how to stop it splashing every where - including some embarrasing places 

My only idea is to drill out the holes in the end of the tap. Any other suggestions please?

Colin :


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Check to see if you have a safety valve i e a shut down valve if so turn that down a tad that will control the flow, you will find it on the water line either by the sink or in the cubboard where your heater is just check your other water supplies after as you may have a tee leading to other supplies


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Pixelpusher said:


> I have a Bessacar E410 and the sink tap is so powerful it almost takes the skin off. The kevlar gloves helped with that but I'm looking for ideas on how to stop it splashing every where - including some embarrasing places
> 
> My only idea is to drill out the holes in the end of the tap. Any other suggestions please?
> 
> Colin :


Hi

Is it the sink in the loo or the kitchen? I have the same problem with the loo sink, and can wet everything within sight!

Russell


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I do not know if this will work - fit a couple of L bends in the pipework to slow the flow down a tad. Our last van when the dealer changed the pump found there were a couple of extra L bends over after fitting a new pump and he could not work out why they were there, until it was explained by someone else that it is used as a means to slow the flow.

hope this is of use might save more drastic measures

Ian


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. It's the kitchen sink that's the problem. When the water hits the sink bottom there's a lot of backsplash. There's also a fine mist that seems to go everywhere as well.

Knowing it's a problem helps because we're cautious when turning it on - but it still catches me out occassionaly.

Colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I am surprised jcm has not already come up with some advise here.


cabby


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*Splashing Tap*

Colin, I had the same problem with my E560. I drilled out the outer holes a little larger and problem solved. I suggest you select a drill bit just a little larger to try and work your way up larger until you get the required effect.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the water pressure can be reduce by turning a screw on top of your water pump anti clockwise. You might have to unscrew the pump from the plywood to get access .

Ian.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Glyn - thank you that's what I thought to do. Did you manage to unscrew the end of the tap to do this?

Ian - thanks for the suggestion. I'd rather not reduce the flow all round only to the kitchen sink.

Colin


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*spray taps*

Hi Colin, yes I very carefully nipped a mole wrench onto the end of the spout and turned slowly. Some have spanner flats on opposite sides. Have a good look.
Good luck, Cheers, Glyn


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

It is possible to reduce the pressure of the water system at the Pump, it is currently set at 30PSI. The downside is it will reduce the pressure throughout the van and therefore to all taps and the shower head unfortunately.

Additionally, we specify our taps with the aerator (fitting on the end of the spout) which delivers a standard column of water (this provides most force of water). There are alternative aerators available which give different water patterns and therefore give less force to the water (if this makes sense!).

Anyway, I have ordered some samples today from our current and previous tap manufacturer and will do some trials and let you know if it helps, if this does this is a simple unscrew one and replace with another.

Thanks - Andy Swift Technical

[P.S. Have you noted we now have an Avatar]


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Our Bessie is the same, it could certainly do with a different bit with bigger holes to cut down on the force it come out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift avatar*



SwiftGroup said:


> It is possible to reduce the pressure of the water system at the Pump, it is currently set at 30PSI. The downside is it will reduce the pressure throughout the van and therefore to all taps and the shower head unfortunately.
> 
> Additionally, we specify our taps with the aerator (fitting on the end of the spout) which delivers a standard column of water (this provides most force of water). There are alternative aerators available which give different water patterns and therefore give less force to the water (if this makes sense!).
> 
> ...


Hi

First thing I noticed was the avatar. Excellent.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Avator*

Russell

I am pleased you have noticed, I needed to enlist Andy's technical skills to put the Avator on and he is very pleased with himself. No doubt you have just made his day!!

Kath


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: spray taps*



Grockel said:


> Hi Colin, yes I very carefully nipped a mole wrench onto the end of the spout and turned slowly. Some have spanner flats on opposite sides. Have a good look.
> Good luck, Cheers, Glyn


Usefull tip, if after a time using hard water the flow reduces, take out the 'aerator' by undoing it with a spanner or mole grip and soak it in vinegar for an hour, it dissolves the calcium build up and will be like new again.

Regards


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you to all and to Swift. I'll await Andy's test results before making any mods myself.

Colin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Colin,turn the taps on slower!!! :lol: 
SORRY I could not resist :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I was waiting for that  

I do try but when the wife kicks me out of bed early to make a cup of tea my brain is often in a different time zone!! It wakes you up though.

Colin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Colin on a practical side try prising the plastic bit (with a small screwdriver) out of the spout.This alters the flow pattern and if no joy put it back in-----change taps-aldi, netto and liddol have good taps on offer from time to time,cheaply
terry


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Terry....

Thanks for the advice but there is no visible plastic insert - just a metal end cap. Since Swift are experimenting with some different nozzles, in the mean time I'll continue to wear the Wet Suit 

Colin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Make the wife make the T :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

*Update please?*

Hi Swift....

Any news on Andy's test with the different nozzles?

Thxs
Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Update please?*



Pixelpusher said:


> Hi Swift....
> 
> Any news on Andy's test with the different nozzles?
> 
> ...


Colin 
I will check on monday,
Andy


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you Andy.

Colin


----------

